# Sample Tee's?



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey im wondering if there are any sites that can screenprint and also digital print. 

I need some sample tee shirts of my designs before i order in bulk and haven't really found anyone who would actually on screen print up 3-4 shirts 

I need a site that allows me to screen print in JUMBO Size basically, since my design should go to the bottom and about almost to the top of the shirt. 

i've tried uberprints and zazzle but it limits the size.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I am sure there is someone out there who will do it for a price. Screen printing 4 shirts is expensive enough, then you want it oversized. Try local, expect to pay $30-$50 a shirt.


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no local or else i would of already went for that, unless i do a 3 hour drive that would be the closest to me but i have no time for that as im asking for a online site.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're looking in the wrong place. Online sites like Uber and Zazzle are geared to one-off digital prints. 

Where are you? Maybe someone knows something closer. You ready to pay $200 for 4 samples?


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

I realize that, that is why iam asking if anyone knows any sites i can do this on that offers American Apparel brands.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

try t-graphics

[email protected]


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

hi dk which t-graphics would this be? i googled and there is quite a bit.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

t-graphic of the carolinas
www.tgraphicscarolinas.com
704-706-2513
harrisburg, n.c. 28075
p.o. box 914


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys im still looking can anyone help me out? :x


----------



## Dean (Oct 9, 2009)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## VillainApparel (Feb 27, 2010)

hey dean nvm on the question someone had already pmed me a site


----------

